# The Top RPG Podcasts Of 2019



## dmccoy1693 (Jan 16, 2020)

*Fear the Boot* is missing. From both lists.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jan 17, 2020)

dmccoy1693 said:


> *Fear the Boot* is missing. From both lists.




I believe Fear the Boot has won in the past. You can't win twice. @Morrus can validate...?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 17, 2020)

chrisshorb said:


> I believe Fear the Boot has won in the past. You can't win twice. @Morrus can validate...?



No, they haven’t. But the above is an accurate reporting of the final votes from the community.


----------



## Sweman77 (Jan 20, 2020)

Are there any way of seeing all the votes?


----------



## Dirk the Dice (May 12, 2020)

We are very flattered with entering the Hall of Fame - if anyone wants to give the GROGNARD files a try, we've done a quick introduction: https://thegrognardfiles.com/2020/05/12/start-here-the-grognard-files-session-zero/


----------



## AGF25 (Nov 22, 2020)

How is it that Major Spoilers' Critical Hit is not on these lists? They've been playing and discussing various RPG systems for years.. maybe they will get a chance this year?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 22, 2020)

AGF25 said:


> How is it that Major Spoilers' Critical Hit is not on these lists? They've been playing and discussing various RPG systems for years.. maybe they will get a chance this year?



Perhaps you should nominate it then? We’re nominating this year’s entries right now! This thread is a year old.









						Nominate Your Favourite RPG Podcasts of 2020!
					

It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?    As always, the podcasts are divided into two categories: ACTUAL PLAY and TALK. Actual Play podcasts are podcasts where the...




					www.enworld.org


----------

